# Black&White Challenge: Frog's Eye View



## gk fotografie (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome!

There have always been subjects that do much better in black and white than in color. Images in black and white are often simpler in design and more focused on the essence, without too much distraction. The interaction between lines and surfaces or contrasts between light and dark can be beautiful and appeal to the viewer much more than with color work. This challenge is all about learning to "see, think and design" in black and white and not just converting color photos...

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge. Please, new photos only for this challenge! With every challenge it's stated what the first, subsequent theme will be, so, ultimately digital and film photographers can work on themes a few weeks in advance, if they wish.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Jan 19, 2020)

.


----------



## johnfreed0 (Jan 19, 2020)

Momma?

Mamiya RB67 with 50mm f4.5 Secor.  1 second at f11.

   Ilford Delta 100 in PMK.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 21, 2020)

View attachment 185596


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 21, 2020)

View attachment 185598


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 21, 2020)

View attachment 185599


----------



## johngpt (Jan 21, 2020)

Really creative shots gk.

By the way, what is your name?


----------



## rslt (Jan 21, 2020)

Yep, very nice shots.
I'm trying but haven't got one worthy of posting yet.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 21, 2020)

what if frogs went shopping in the vitamin isle....


----------



## johngpt (Jan 21, 2020)

smithdan said:


> what if frogs went shopping in the vitamin isle....
> 
> View attachment 185649


Nice shot.
But it's difficult getting the frogs past the green tea...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 22, 2020)

View attachment 185663


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 22, 2020)

View attachment 185664


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 22, 2020)

View attachment 185665


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Culvert:


----------



## johngpt (Jan 22, 2020)

hobo frog rides the rails

As I was out and about I came across a frog, walking the rails, belongings wrapped at the end of a stick over his shoulder.

"Frog," I asked, "how is it that you're walking and riding the rails?"

"Climate change," he replied, "my swamp has dried up and I'm looking for somewhere wet."

I got low to see things from his perspective.
I had trouble getting back up.
That happens sometimes when you try to see things from another's point of view.
Sometimes you can't go back to how things were.

.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 22, 2020)

Almost all of my cameras and lenses come from thrift stores or gifts.  Super wide angle lenses are rarely found in those places or given away.   The kit zoom that came with my K S2 goes down to 18mm.  Pentax designed backwards compatability  into it's bodies but new lenses won't operate on older PK mount bodies.

In order to fool the DAL 18-50 DC WR RE (and may I add PIA, I really don't like this lens) it first became necessary to stuff it on the KS2 and focus it at a distance that would give acceptable focus from 1 ft to infinity at its min aperture of f22,  then meter for the shutter speed.  All this was necessary as focus and aperture control is not coupled mechanically to the Chinon CE-5 body I used.

Warmer out this week but doubt if any frog would venture forth, even if the greenhouse was a pleasant 8c today.



 



 



 

....don't think frogs get glaucoma,  lens is more happy on a crop sensor camera.


----------



## rslt (Jan 23, 2020)

This is just for a laugh as I know it doesn't really match the brief but I imagined a frog getting looked at like this.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 23, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Really creative shots gk.
> By the way, what is your name?



Thank you, both my Fuji cameras and 18-55 mm lens are gradually abandoning me, it's still possible to take pictures, but only with a high ISO setting, everything is just 8 years old, but relatively little used. By the way, I don't know if I'll continue with Fuji, don't even feel like investing a lot of money in whatever camera, a bit over-saturated after more than 50 years of photography madness, I guess. Call me Gerard instead of gk, I happen to listen to that too...


----------



## snowbear (Jan 23, 2020)

We had a frog in the office.




Frog's eye view by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rslt (Jan 23, 2020)

Frog just off to the office


----------



## johngpt (Jan 23, 2020)

rslt said:


> This is just for a laugh as I know it doesn't really match the brief but I imagined a frog getting looked at like this.


Actually, I think it fits very well.


----------



## rslt (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks John
The brief said a panoramic view, that's why my caveat


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 24, 2020)

Frog train


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 24, 2020)

During a little walking around after the gym... spotted this and thought the contrast would render nicely in black and white.  The frog I pushed out of the way was none to pleased.


----------



## rslt (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice contrast


----------



## johngpt (Jan 24, 2020)

rslt said:


> Thanks John
> The brief said a panoramic view, that's why my caveat


I read it as using one's widest lens. gk, the originator's posts aren't panoramas.
Perhaps I'm mistaken (I often am about many things).


----------



## johngpt (Jan 24, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Frog train
> 
> View attachment 185761


Frogs like trains.


----------



## johngpt (Jan 24, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> During a little walking around after the gym... spotted this and thought the contrast would render nicely in black and white.  The frog I pushed out of the way was none to pleased.
> 
> View attachment 185793


I hope you told frog it was for his own safety.
Escalators are tough on frogs!
Way to escalate the quality of posts Mike.


----------



## johngpt (Jan 24, 2020)

low-comotive 

The frog from my other photo jumped far and quickly, hopping onto the train just as the locomotive passed.
I didn't have the heart to tell him that this train just loops around and goes the other way...

.


----------



## rslt (Jan 24, 2020)

Superb.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 24, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Frog train



That is one cold frog! Brrrr.


----------



## johngpt (Jan 25, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Frog train
> ...


Would a frog's tongue stick to the rail?


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Jan 26, 2020)

Tunnel.  Dulles airport.


----------



## rslt (Jan 26, 2020)

Excellent shot, well done.


----------



## waday (Jan 27, 2020)

I’ve been in a real rut with my hobbies lately (and pretty much everything else).

This is looking up, I promise... just from a higher perspective. Perhaps the frog was sitting on my shoulder?


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 27, 2020)

waday said:


> This is looking up, I promise...



Glad things are looking up, waday.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 27, 2020)

Wind chimes


----------



## johngpt (Jan 27, 2020)

waday said:


> This is looking up, I promise... just from a higher perspective. Perhaps the frog was sitting on my shoulder?


The frog was jumping, right?


----------



## waday (Jan 27, 2020)

Dark




Light


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 28, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> Tunnel.  Dulles airport.
> 
> View attachment 185869



Really outstanding!


----------



## smithdan (Jan 28, 2020)

This guy was feeling left out so before this challenge is over....


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## NGH (Feb 2, 2020)

A little late with mine...




BnW Ferguson
 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Feb 3, 2020)

Great angle and perspective Nigel.


----------

